# Talking Mr. Thrifty



## Otaku (Dec 3, 2004)

I have a spare Mr. Thrifty laying around and was wondering if anyone has ever tried putting a servo in one to make it talk. I'm thinking of father/son Grim Reapers, or having him speak to the TOTs from his open grave. Thoughts?


----------



## ScareFX (Aug 18, 2004)

I've not done that but I think that would work Otaku. Sounds like a great idea. Go for it.


----------



## Zombie-F (Apr 12, 2004)

I've been meaning to hack a Thrifty for a few years now, it just kind of falls by the wayside every year. I say go for it! You probably can't fit the circuit up inside the skull, but I'll bet the motor will fit just fine.


----------



## Haunted Wolf (Apr 18, 2007)

One of the guys I work with did this and hung him in a skeleton cage. The cage is hung where it can mock the ToTs.

He used the Scary Terry servo controller, which was mounted on the top of the cage. He also uses the 60 sec Cowlacious audio recorder to have aloop of about 6 smart alec remarks. Worked great. I'll see if I can find out which servo he used.


----------



## Haunted Wolf (Apr 18, 2007)

Haunted Wolf said:


> I'll see if I can find out which servo he used.


He used a Hitec HS425BB servo. He had to Dremel out the inside of the skull to get it to fit. He used the same kind mounting bracket that Cowlacious sells with their Talking Skull Kit.

Hope this helps!


----------



## Otaku (Dec 3, 2004)

Thanks for the replies, all! That 425BB is probably more than is needed to get a Thrifty jaw to move. I'll take a look at some smaller ones. There isn't much room in there! I'll let you know what happens.


----------



## Otaku (Dec 3, 2004)

I got the servo in the Thrifty skull today, and hinged the jaw. I think I'll make a skeletal little girl sitting in the graveyard singing to herself. I just need to create a good soundtrack and hit the thrift store to get the right clothing. I may also have her holding the doll she was buried with. So far, so good!


----------



## Richie (Jan 4, 2007)

Otaku said:


> I may also have her holding the doll she was buried with.


Hi Otaku,

That is a fantastic idea!


----------



## Otaku (Dec 3, 2004)

Alright! Miss Thrifty speaks! It turns out that I can stuff the AutoTalk board in her head, but thats it. Now to find the right costume and accessories for this ghastly little girl! Pix to come...


----------



## dave the dead (Jan 31, 2007)

I'm loving this idea Otaku....just something about a kid-size skeleton......
can't wait for the pix.


----------



## Sickie Ickie (Jun 20, 2006)

er...what's an autotalk board?


----------



## Otaku (Dec 3, 2004)

It's the servo driver board that BPE used to sell. They upgraded it to the AutoTalk E2 and made some improvements. Here's a link:

http://www.bpesolutions.com/asoundeuip.html#anchor637368


----------



## Eon (Apr 23, 2007)

Otaku said:


> I just need to create a good soundtrack and hit the thrift store to get the right clothing. I may also have her holding the doll she was buried with. So far, so good!


Check out the "Desperado" track on Langley Schools Music Project CD "Innocence & Despair". Amazon.com: Innocence & Despair: The Langley Schools Music Project: [email protected]@[email protected]@http://ecx.images-amazon.com/images/I/[email protected]@[email protected]@41BE2K679XL

It's a soulful rendition sung by a young girl. I always thought it would be good in a yard haunt, but haven't found the right setting for it yet. Could be interesting.


----------



## buckaneerbabe (Jun 5, 2007)

Otaku, that is a very cool idea and I can't wait to see what you come up with for the song.


----------



## Richie (Jan 4, 2007)

Hey Buckaneer,

Loved your website photos and pirate theme haunt. I loved the pirate laying on the life size cannon which was very cool and original. The one at the captain's wheel was another great one.


----------



## Sickie Ickie (Jun 20, 2006)

Eon said:


> Check out the "Desperado" track on Langley Schools Music Project CD "Innocence & Despair". http://www.amazon.com/Innocence-Despair-Langley-Schools-Project/dp/B00005Q6NP/ref=pd_bbs_sr_1/102-9988399-3927322?ie=UTF8&s=music&qid=1187950153&sr=8-1
> 
> It's a soulful rendition sung by a young girl. I always thought it would be good in a yard haunt, but haven't found the right setting for it yet. Could be interesting.


I went to that sample page, and I liked long and winding road for the same reason. Add a bit of echo et voila.


----------



## Otaku (Dec 3, 2004)

I've almost finished the skeletal little girl. I've been gluing long black hair onto the Thrifty skull all day and she's looking pretty good. I found a nice taffeta dress for her but my son says it needs to be "jacked up" so it looks like she was buried in it. She'll be on a PIR trigger that will start an ISD player when the TOTs approach. I plan to place her in a corner of the graveyard, singing to herself amongst the rising dead.


----------



## Revenant (Mar 17, 2007)

I wish I could actually find child skeletons. Small adult ones are the next best substitute, but I'd like the authenticity. And females; why are all the skelly models out there adult males? I'd like a whole family of skellies with a mom, dad, and the kids.


----------



## randyaz (May 26, 2006)

not real big differences for haunt purposes...

Gender differences
An articulated human skeleton, as used in biology educationThere are many differences between the male and female human skeletons. Most prominent is the difference in the pelvis, owing to characteristics required for the processes of gestation and partruition (childbirth). The shape of a female pelvis is flatter, more rounded and proportionally larger to allow the head of the foetus to pass. Men tend to have slightly thicker and longer limbs and digit bones (phalanges), while women tend to have narrower rib cages, smaller teeth, less angular mandibles, less pronounced cranial features such as the brow ridges and occipital protuberance (the small bump at the back of the skull), and the carrying angle of the forearm is more pronounced in females.


----------



## darryl (Mar 23, 2006)

I have a Thrifty on the way to do something similar. I'll let you know how it goes once I start.


----------



## Otaku (Dec 3, 2004)

Mine's coming along nicely. I got all the hair attached, the servo's working well with the ISD chip/soundtrack, and I just need to darken the eye sockets and age the dress. She'll be holding 2 black roses - I couldn't find a suitable doll. Pics to come soon...


----------



## Crazy2ScareU (Aug 12, 2006)

Otaku,

Please get us some pics,perhaps a video?

Paco


----------

